# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  كيف تشاركين طفلك فى اختيار العقاب بنفسه

## هدوء عاصف

*كيف تشاركين طفلك فى اختيار العقاب بنفسه

مشاركة الطفل في اختيار عقابه  أسلوب تربوي حديث يعزّز ثقته بنفسه ويدفع به نحو المسؤولية عن أفعاله،  ولكنّه يتطلّب تشابه الأمرين اللذين يُخيّر بينهما وانتماءه إلى فئة عمرية  تدرك التمييز، فضلاً عن صبر المربّي وحسن تقييمه.

«سيدتي» اطّلعت من المتخصّصة في الاستشارات والعلاج النفسي والسلوكي  الدكتورة بلقيس الفضلي على كيفيّة تطبيق هذا الأسلوب في تقويم سلوك  الطفل:إذا طبّق هذا الأسلوب بصورة صحيحة فسينعكس إيجاباً على شخصية الطفل.
يتطلّب اتّباع أي أسلوب تربوي معرفة الفئة العمرية التي ينتمي إليها الطفل:  فالصغير في سنّ الثالثة أو الرابعة يستوجب التحفيز، ليشكّل العقاب الخطوة  النهائية في تقويمه. فإذا طلبت إليه ترتيب أغراضه أو ارتداء أو خلع ثيابه،  يجدر بك أوّلاً تحفيزه بما يمكن أن يستجيب له (الشوكولاته أو النزهة أو  برنامجه المفضّل على التلفاز...). وإذا وعدته بإعطائه هذا الشيء بعد تنفيذ  ما طلبته منه، يجدر بك تحقيقه في حال استجاب لطلبك، بدون أعذار، على أن  يكون الدافع أو المحفّز ملموساً.
**
 وفي  حالات كثيرة، تصطدم الأم بطفلها العنيد الذي لا يستجيب لأي أمر طلب إليه  تنفيذه، وفي هذه الحالة وبعد استهلاك أساليب التحفيز يمكن للأمّ أن تتوجّه  للعقاب، على ألا يتضمّن هذا الأخير أي عنصر لفظي أو جسدي أو معنوي مهين، بل  يشمل حرمانه من شيء يحبّه (لعبة أو مصروف الجيب اليومي أو برنامج تلفزيوني  أو نزهة...). ولكن، لا بدّ للأم أن تخيّره بين أمرين متكافئين لناحية  السهولة أو الصعوبة، علماً أن دفعه إلى الاختيار بين شيئين أحدهما سهل جداً  والآخر صعب لا يؤتي من العقاب ثماره.
وعند تطبيق هذا الأسلوب بطريقة صحيحة، ستكون النتائج مبهرة، إذ سيتعلّم  الطفل ميزة تحمّل مسؤولية اختياراته وأفعاله، ويصبح هنالك ثقة واحترام  لنفسه، مع إفساح مساحة من الحريّة الإيجابية له.

خطوط حمر:

بقدر  تميّـــز هذا الأسلوب ونجاحه، ثمة خطوط حمر تحول دون المتابعة في تطبيقه  كعدم قدرة الأم على تخيير صغيرها بين أمرين متكافئين أو حينما ترى أنّه لم  يشعر بخطئه. وبالطبع، حين تعجز الأم عن جعل طفلها يلتزم بتنفيذ العقاب،  يفقد هذا الأخير مصداقيته ويصبح غير مجدٍ... وأيضاً في حال صغر سنّ الطفل  وعدم إدراكه فكرة الاختيار أو غياب قدرته على احتمال قراره، لا بدّ من لجوء  الأم إلى فرض عقاب لا خيار فيه.

ولأن الفكرة الأساسية التي بُني عليها مبدأ المشاركة والاختيار هي جعل  الطفل مسؤولاً عن قراراته وأخطائه وتربيته على تحمّل المسؤولية والإحساس  بالخطأ وضبط سلوكه، يتحتّم على الأم أن تتحلّى بالصبر وأن تمارس هذه  الطريقة بذكاء كي يؤتي هذا الأسلوب ثماره، مع مراجعة الأخطاء في التنفيذ.

فوائد:

* يعلّم هذا الأسلوب الطفل تحمّل مسؤولية اختياراته.
* يبني ثقته العالية في النفس.
* يجدر بالمربّي أن يدرك أنّه من يختار العقاب أساساً.
تركّز الدكتورة بلقيس الفضلي على النقاط التالية عند تطبيق أسلوب مشاركة الطفل في اختيار عقابه التربوي 
**
* استخدام أسلوب التحفيز قبل اللجوء للعقاب.
* الامتناع عن التعنيف البدني أو اللفظي.
* مراعاة التوازن بين العقابين المطروحين للاختيار.
* الصبر من قبل المربّي.
* مراعاة سنّ الطفل وقدرته على استيعاب النتائج.
* عدم وعد الطفل بأمر وهمي أو غير قابل للتحقيق حينها.
*التزام المربّي في تطبيق العقاب كي لا يفقد هذا الأخير أهميّته.
**
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*حلوة هاي انه هو يعاقب حاله بحاله عقبال ما نفرح بولد الك يا هدوء*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*تسلميلي يا طوق وعقبال ما نفرح فيكِ يا بعدي 
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *تركّز الدكتورة بلقيس الفضلي على النقاط التالية عند تطبيق أسلوب مشاركة الطفل في اختيار عقابه التربوي* ** الامتناع عن التعنيف البدني أو اللفظي.
> * الصبر من قبل المربّي.
> *


*
ياااا ريت هالنقتطين يكون مسلط الضوء عليهم اكتر شي 
حقيقي الصبر من أهم الأمور بنظري ..

يسلمووووووووووو هدوء عاصف على هيك موضوع وانشالله الأمهات يستفيدوا 
تقبّل مروري*

----------

